# music you just order and are anxious to received?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay i dont wont to have a lack of respect but does sutch trend exist, but anyway
I order* Codex chantilly l'amoureur vergier *(since i need more ars subtilior) than
i order the *Josquin Desprez split cd whit Ockeghem * and* Obrecht *on naxos, could'aint resit i needed other distinguished menbers of the Franco-Flemish school era.

So im expecting this sooner are later, naxos should take 1 week or two the other cd ain't naxos so it may take some time...Let practice patient and anger management, stay focus on other thing
if my cargo arrived than it will if not than it a sad thing but what can i do hey..

Now i have so many interresting cd comming my way, i dont know where to look?
I guess i have enought stock for some time, wich is a good thing , music is food for me
food for the soul and the minds.Have a nice night.

:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

List is to long to post, I do when they arrived :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2016)

Got six NEOS discs in the mail yesterday, so I'm ok for a bit... but the new KAIROS discs and the new Darmstadt Aural Documents box will be too good to wait on... Basically waiting on the new Olga Neuwirth to bundle it all up. Recent and future Dacapo releases are also looking ridiculously strong right now...


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just order Josquin Desprez on harmonia mundi his chansons, they says it's available lets hope so, harmonia mundi is one of my favorite label and im dying to hear Josquin's chansons, they most have done a fine job, if im Lucky i will get this in 2 or 3 weeks.
Yay! 

:tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Waiting anxiously for Voume 2 of The Bach Project: Complete Organ Works with Todd Fickley playing the great historical organs of Europe.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Most of my purchases are digital these days, so I just download them, but recently I anxiously awaited this disc of Per Nørgård's _Gilgamesh_, my first opera on disc.










It is out of print I think and often pricey, but I found it second hand at a reasonable price. It was worth the wait as the libretto contains instructions for staging and movement of the instruments as well as the singers. It's an interesting work reminding me somewhat of Sofia Gubaidulina's works. I wish it were up on You Tube so I could give you an idea. (Of course I wouldn't do such a thing. :angel: )


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Arrived yesterday. 
I have to get used to those regie theatre things


----------



## CDs (May 2, 2016)

Ordered this through a local record store waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I had one order recently that said "economy shipping from outside USA." It must have gone by donkey cart because it was in Mexico most of the time and finally was received at a US postal office and once processed at the US postal office it only took a few more days to arrive, but in all it only took 28 days. I got one CD set from somewhere in China and it took 35 days to arrive.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

​
Mahler:Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection'

_Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig_ (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta.

Mail woman delivered it at the neighbours


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I bought a ton of stuff in the last quarter of 2015, so I'm good for the next couple of years. Quartets by Bacewicz, Wellesz, Krenek, Hindemith, Schoenberg, and Hartmann. Chamber music of Szymanowski and Bacewicz. Complete symphonies of Karl Hartmann, and Egon Wellesz. About a half dozen Wollfgang Rihm CDs, and operas by Britten, Zemlinsky, Hartmann, Schreker, and Enescu. And the Boulez Erato box, and the British composers box on EMI. And most of the Roberto Gerhard CDs on Chandos. Whew! 

Thanks to TC, I now have no money left to remodel my kitchen, or upgrade my 10 year old car!


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I bought a ton of stuff in the last quarter of 2015, so I'm good for the next couple of years. Quartets by Bacewicz, Wellesz, Krenek, Hindemith, Schoenberg, and Hartmann. Chamber music of Szymanowski and Bacewicz. Complete symphonies of Karl Hartmann, and Egon Wellesz. About a half dozen Wollfgang Rihm CDs, and operas by Britten, Zemlinsky, Hartmann, Schreker, and Enescu. And the Boulez Erato box, and the British composers box on EMI. And most of the Roberto Gerhard CDs on Chandos. Whew!
> 
> Thanks to TC, I now have no money left to remodel my kitchen, or upgrade my 10 year old car!


My car is 15 years old... But then of course it is a Toyota so it'll keep running without upgrades, ha ha.


----------

